# Hunting SHOW



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Who is going to the hunting show at the richmond speedway this weekend?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I may do that....


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

If you didn't go you didn't miss much that's for sure! That show is getting worse the past few years. A lot of the quality vendors don't come anymore really a shame used to be a decent show. The highlight was eating at Bass Pro on the way home! Man those loaves of bread they give you wow awesome good! You allgive it a go, SNDFLEE


----------

